# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Help with MILD

## bnur

Hey all, I tried lucid dreaming last night via MILD for the first time. Normally I can get lucid dreams by performing reality checks while in the dream, but for the past few months this hasn't work and I've gotten frustrated, so I figured I'd try a new technique. I kept repeating to myself "Tonight I will become lucid" as I lay in bed. Eventually my thoughts started to get very scattered as I started drifting to sleep, and I forgot the mantra altogether. Any techniques to ensure I don't forget my mantra and improve my chances of becoming lucid? Thanks. I'd like to lucid dream tonight if at all possible, since it's been a long time since my last one.

----------


## gab

Here is a great MILD guide. Take a peak and ask any questions. http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...id-dreams.html

----------


## paigeyemps

Hello, don't worry too much about forgetting your mantra. The goal in MILD is to have your mantra/s as your last thoughts as you fall asleep. If you notice yourself drifting off, repeat your mantras. If you don't notice yourself drifting off, just carry on. If you start having imagery and forget to do your mantra, that's fine since it's part of falling asleep and you do want to fall asleep after all. Just try to do your mantra if you ever become aware you're drifting off, otherwise don't force yourself to stay awake just to continue doing them.  :smiley:

----------

